# Desktop icons rearranged automatically in random order



## bachrock (Jul 13, 2010)

So I Just arranged my desktop icons how I wanted them, did some internet browsing, and went back to the desktop to find all the icons had been moved. Any idea what might be causing this?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Right click the Desktop/*View* and uncheck *Auto Arrange Icons*


----------



## bachrock (Jul 13, 2010)

It's already unchecked. The rearranging that happens is random.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Uncheck *Align icons to Grid*


----------



## bachrock (Jul 13, 2010)

I want the icons aligned to a grid though.


----------

